
Introducing DynamodDB Read/Write Capacity on Demand - EwanToo
https://twitter.com/esh/status/1067828628761661441
======
EwanToo
Blog post link is [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-dynamodb-on-
demand-n...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-dynamodb-on-demand-no-
capacity-planning-and-pay-per-request-pricing/)

------
luddy
This is great for SaaS startups. Auto-scaling of DynamoDB never really worked
as well as one would like: too fiddly and inadequately responsive.

